# ID Please



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Can someone ID this stem for me? Thnx in advance.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No image!


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

How about now?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Are the leaves opposite or in whorls?


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

They are opposite.


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's either _Rotala rotundifolia_ or the 'green'. Hard to say just yet.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

looks similar to Rotala Magenta too...but could very well be one of the above...im leaning more towards rotundifolia like cavan allen


----------

